# Australian police caught illegally pirating videos



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Written by Mark Raby 
Monday, 07 April 2008

"Canberra (Australia) - During an internal audit of Australia's police department, hundreds of officer were found breaking federal law by ripping DVD movies to their computer hard drives.

However, according to news source The Advertiser, no charges will be filed because there are too many police personnel involved. Instead, they will be educated on "appropriate use of work systems.""
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36818/118/


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

That sucks!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

One law for the Police and one law for everyone else??? Hmmmm
Not prosecuting 'cos too many people involved??? So where does that leave their investigations into serious organised crime? An Aussie police spokesperson is unlikely to dare to say "We won't investigate because there are too many people involved".

In other words- I agree with 'good grief'

Richard.


----------

